# Pipe Tobacco, Humidity Storage



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Greetings all. As a cigar smoker rolling over to the pipe, a thought came up. Cigars should be stored in the humidor at a certain setting, 65-68% or whatever works for YOUR sticks.

My question is, should pipe tobacco be stored in a similar setup and if so, what humidity is recommended?

Thanks for the help,
Alan:ask:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to pipes!
Sealed tins just need to be put away somewhere.
Opened tobacco will stay good in Mason jars indefinitely.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, that was fast and painless. Thanks.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Sealed tins, well, are sealed. They'll outlive the owner, as long as they remain sealed and the tin is undamaged (rust, dings, etc).

Once opened, a (real) ziplock baggie will work for short term, days/weeks.

For longer periods, a (real) mason jar with a "good" screw-top seal (i.e. don't recycle grandma's jelly jar) will work the same as a sealed tin. A fully filled mason jar will be better for long-long term storage (less air space above product).

Bail top jars - that is, with the springy wire thingie that jams the lid down - may or may not work out. With use, the spring loses tension and the seal is not sealed anymore. I use a few, they work reasonably well.

Tupperware will work too, but may impart a plasticy smell.


----------

